
How Big Tech Monopolies Distort Our Public Discourse - jrepinc
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/05/how-big-tech-monopolies-distort-our-public-discourse
======
ncmncm
Makes me think of the cartoon with a guy in a lab coat standing next to a guy
in a wheelchair with a metal head, telling reporters, "Mr Ferguson would be
delighted to tell you how happy he is with the mechanical head we've given
him, only its little jaw is stuck."

[https://www.cartoonstock.com/cartoonview.asp?catref=PB400503](https://www.cartoonstock.com/cartoonview.asp?catref=PB400503)

Gahan Wilson

